# Just starting if any advice



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hello there, after a long wait we have finally started on our ivf journey. We have had our blood screening app and are going for our pre treatment consultation on 13th Jan.  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi there Andi

I didn't do IVF but wanted to wish you the best with your journey.

Where are you going for the IVF treatment?

If you don't get any replies here, you might find that you need to set up a more specific thread about IVF in Ireland or you might want to join one of the bigger threads in the forum about IVF.

Best of luck.

KiKi


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Andi how was your first consultation? We just got our offer of treatment yesterday so will be starting very soon. Nervous!


----------



## Jedi35 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good luck Andi and Kappa. I was in your shoes a year ago and am writing this with my baby girl snoozing in my arms. My advice would be to stay positive and to celebrate getting over each hurdle as you complete them. Find someone you can talk to about it so you don't get too stressed and believe. Good luck!


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you Jedi I had another scan this morning and egg collection is booked for Tues!!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Good luck for your ec on Tuesday kappa x


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks PatBaz. How ru getting on?x


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Good luck on your journeys ladies. Like Jedi I was on my journey this time last year but it was my fourth attempt and I now have a beautiful 12 week old baby. We were trying for 7 years so miracles do happen x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Kappa I had et yesterday 2 blasts on board. Not the best quality but I've no frosties so I'm praying the ones I had put back are sticky ones. This is my 7th tx so I think it's end of the road time!

How are you doing huni?  How did ec go?


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Pat 
OMG can't believe you had your ET already!! Will be sending you sticky vibes and praying that all goes well!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks huni x


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey PatBaz how ru feeling now? We had a really stressfull day on Tue only got 1 egg at collection so weren't even sure if we would be having transfer this morn. Luckily we did and am now in the 2 ww. Xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi kappa congrats on being PUPO. I'm 4dp5dt. I got 6 eggs. 5 fertilised and made it to day five I had two put back and there were none for the freezer so all hopes pinned on the two peanuts I have inside me. 2ww driving me slowly crazy. OTD on Easter Sunday!


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Good luck for Easter Sunday xx


----------

